# Subscriptions



## xenou (Aug 23, 2011)

I just deleted 3500 subscribed threads ...
apologies if you posted 3 years ago and I miss your reply 

Tomorrow will be a good day to start anew.


----------



## lenze (Aug 24, 2011)

It is easy to overlook something. In 2003, Joe4 (who was new to the board) sent me a PM asking for clarification of a post I had made. I totally spaced it out. Five yeas later, in 2008, I was cleaning out my PMs and saw it. By this time, Joe was an MVP!
I did, however, answer him
"I was cleaning out my inbox and saw this from 2003. Did I ever respond? If not I apologize, but I surmise you have figured it out by now!"

lenze


----------



## Peter_SSs (Aug 25, 2011)

xenou said:


> I just deleted 3500 subscribed threads ...


Why? Do they cause a problem?


----------



## xenou (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry Peter I missed your reply (don't know why as this was post-cleanup).  I have good intentions of looking back through past threads and saving those that seem like they would be helpful in future.  I used to do this more diligently than I do lately, so there was a large "backlog" if you will.  This undone work was looking more and more futile but still nagged at me.  Consequently, deleting all the subscriptions gives me a clean slate on that score.  

I don't think the subscriptions hurt.  But generally I aim to keep my subscriptions less than 1000 at any given time, and I really do comb through them before deleting any to save those that seem interesting or helpful - in fact, that's what I was doing just now.    At the time I made the original post, it was the only time I had just chucked all my subscriptions at once - to get myself back on track with my usual procedure.  There are probably a few old threads that get some activity over time (like Erik's DRAFT thread) that I might want to see new posts in.  I'll probably get subscribed again at some point.  However, I subscribe to a lot of threads where I simply watch the progress, or mull the problem over, or intend to return to later in the day if it's still unanswered.  If these are getting to a solution, as is usually the case, I may never post anything.  Hard to say but I'd imagine that I'd be subscribed to 40,000-50,000 threads if I never deleted any at all.  I wonder if that is a small number or not?  Anyone out there with 100,000 subscriptions?


----------



## shg (Nov 13, 2011)

> Anyone out there with 100,000 subscriptions?


I have eleven ...


----------



## SydneyGeek (Nov 13, 2011)

I tend to auto-subscribe so my current count is just over 3,000.

When the forum database was refreshed subscriptions were not migrated so it represents threads that I've been involved in since then. Would take me forever to get to 100,000...

Denis


----------

